# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes )  05/02/13 : UCT Plus v5.85 Released - More Than 15 New CPU Supported For MTK, SPD, Si

## mohamed73

*--------========= UCT Plus v5.85 Released =========-----------*      *MTK6515, MTK6236, MTK6575, MTK6573, MTK6513, MTK6236, MTK6251, MTK6235, MTK6251 SPD SC6800H, SPD 6803, SPD SC6600L, SPD WT6226, SPD SC6820, SPD SC8810, SPD 6610 SPD 6620, SPD 6600L, SPD WT6226, SPD SC6530A SILabs * More...*      New *Version 5.85* has been released for *UCT Box*. Includes *UCT Plus v5.85*, *UCT Box v4.41b*, UCT *Fusion v1.70* & UCT Box *Firmware Upgrade v1.60C*Please download it from official support area at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Make sure to uninstall all previous versions before installing it.    *UCT Plus v5.85 Release Details:*  *MediaTeK (MTK):* [MTK] Add CPU 6515 Smart Phone Read Flash & Format[MTK] Add CPU 6236 Write Flash[MTK] Add CPU 6575 Support[MTK] Add CPU 6573 Support[MTK] Add CPU 6513 Support[MTK] Add CPU 6236 Support[MTK] Add CPU 6251 Support (USB And COM Support)
	(*) Read Flash
	(*) Write Flash
	(*) Format
	(*) Read Info
	(*) IMEI Repair[MTK] Add CPU 6235 Support
	(*) Read Info
	(*) Read Flash
	(*) Write Flash
	(*) Format[MTK] Add CPU 6251 IMEI Support in COM Mode[MTK] Add IMEI Repair Support for MTK (Two IMEI options)[MTK] Fix Some BUG in MTK[MTK] MTK Add Auto Get Mobile Porject ID[MTK] Fix CPU 6575 Read Flash 1% Stop Bugs[MTK] Fix CPU 6250 bugs   *SpreadTrum (SPD):* [SPD] Add CPU SC6800H\6803 Support Com Boot
	(*) Read Flash
	(*) Write Flash
	(*) Read Info
	(*) IMEI Repair>
	(*) Format[SPD] Add CPU SC6600L, WT6226
	(*) Read Info
	(*) Read Flash
	(*) Write Flash
	(*) Read Code
	(*) Read\Write NV[SPD] Add CPU  SC6820 / SC8810
	(*) Read Flash
	(*) Auto Format
	(*) Write Flash
	(*) Read Code
	(*) IMEI Repair[SPD] Add SPD 6610 6620 6600L WT6226 Support USB/COM Funtion
	(*) Read Flash
	(*) Write Flash
	(*) IMEI Repair
	(*) Format
	(*) Read Info[SPD] SC6530A CPU Support COM Function
	(*) Read Flash
	(*) Write Flash
	(*) IMEI Repair
	(*) Format
	(*) Read Info[SPD] Add Support SPD 4 IMEI Repair without Read Back Flash[SPD] Remake Spreadtrum Flasher Function[SPD] Add new algorithm For SPD Unlock[SPD] Add Support Spreadtrum Android[SPD] Add SC6803 CPU Support[SPD] Fix the SPD 6803 Flash Bugs[SPD] SC6800H_6803 Add Toshiba New Flash Support[SPD] SC6800H_6803 Add MST8B08B16F Flash Support[SPD] SC6600L Flash Function Add 2 New Boots[SPD] SC6600L Format Bug Fix    *MStar:* [MStar] Fix Mstar 853XB CPU Bugs[MStar] Fix Mstar NAND Flash Bugs[MStar] Mstar 8532B CPU Add
	(*) Read Flash
	(*) Write Flash
	(*) Read Code   *SI Labs:* [SI] Added New CPU Support for SI Labs
	(*) Read info
	(*) Read Flash
	(*) Write Flash
	(*) Format   *Universal:* [UI] All CPU if Flash Unknow You can Set the Flash Size Read Back Flash[UI] All CPU Read Flah auto Save Flash File Path[UI] Add New Flash IC Support     *UCT Box - The Best Box for MTK, SpreadTrum & MStar Phones*   
Br.
Naman
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Mirror 1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Mirror 2: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

